
Commons-based peer production - MichaelAO
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commons-based_peer_production
======
wyager
>Second, the granularity of the modules is essential.

I think this is a huge point that most open-source projects neglect. It's
vastly easier on contributors to open-source projects if there are highly
granular tasks to complete.

I think the open-source ecosystem is very short on people who are good at what
is effectively project management: that is, breaking up tasks into smaller
ones. Imagine if major projects had a big list of thousands of short several-
hour tasks they needed completing (e.g. "create a menu option for this tool").
This isn't always feasible due to e.g. background knowledge requirements, but
it would be super nice.

One area where this approach could actually work super well is in collective
theorem proving. It doesn't matter how people do whatever they're doing so
long as it has the right top-level type signature. The list of outstanding
tasks would just be a big list of type signatures (as-of-yet unproven
theorems) waiting to be completed.

~~~
dmix
Most of the best OSS projects seem to be run by one over-worked individual. I
believe it's up to the contributors to try to find small tasks and propose
them via Github issues. These can be discovered by using the product
themselves and breaking up the problems they find into manageable smaller
issues.

